# Pictures



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm a bit of a new boy to this. [smiley=kid.gif]

How do I load up pics with my messages and I'm having trouble uploading an avator. I've reduced the pic to the right size and it's the correct file type, yet it still doesn't work?


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

use the search option at the top and just enter the word avatar. you'll see your not the only one with this problem but there are some solutions offered.

regards,
alex


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's also an FAQ at the very top of the off topic forum.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Chris,
Make sure you *DO* use the forum gallery. 

From jdn:

Here is a step by step guide which has helped in the past, and explains how to use the TT forum server to host your picture by uploading it then linking to that in your profile:

Here are the basic 20 steps:

1) Choose you signature picture on your home PC, and make sure it is less than 30K, save it as a JPEG.

2) Find somewhere on the internet to store it. This is easily accomplished using the TT forum gallery so: (Jump to step 15 if stored elsewhere)

3) Click on 'extra' on the menu at the top of the forum (easiest to right click and choose 'open in new window')

4) Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on the horn (if you have already done this click on the white 'click here' and go to step 7)

5) Enter a username, password and e-mail, and real name. This can be the same as your forum id or different. No spaces in your name allowed.

6) Once you get to the congratulations page, click on 'login to manager'

7) Now click on the first 'browse' button

8 ) Find your chosen signature picture on your home PC

9) Once the name appears in the box to the left of 'browse' click 'upload' at the bottom

10) The picture name should then appear in list above 'index.html'

11) Your picture is now on the web. In order to link to it from postings / your profile you need the web address

12) Find this by clicking your picture in the top list, which will open a new window and display the picture

13) Click the address in the address bar, so it is highlighted, then right click and choose 'copy'

14) Now to add to your profile

15) Go back to the main forum, make sure you are logged in, and click profile

16) Scroll down to the bottom

17) If you want your picture as a signature pic at the bottom of your posts then right click in the box for 'signature' and choose paste. (If you want it as an avatar to the left of your posts, click the 'I have my own pic' box, and right click in the box to the right of that and click paste, then jump to step 20)

18 ) You need to tell the forum that this link is to a picture, so to do this you need to put the following immediately before the link:

Code:



and the following immediatley after the link:

Code:



19) Add a comment of text if you like

20) Click change profile and that should be it!


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think I've done it .....thanks

I'll leave the Avator for now!


----------

